# What Exactly is a Schooling Show?



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

What the title says ^^^ Is a schooling show a show just for beginners, or what? Sorry, I just don't know what a schooling show is


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It helps you learn what is expected at shows, how the classes work, what the judge is looking for without going to the expense of a regular show. One wears proper attire but the atmosphere is pretty relaxed.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

A schooling show is generally a more informal show. 

Often judges will offer tips and explanations for their placings and for riders who look like they need a bit of help. 

It's not just for beginners, though it's a great place to start if you are new to riding.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

It is a more relaxed show not just for beginners, it is kind of a warmup for larger shows. Test to see hwere you are at so far, what you need to improve on, If your horse is new to shows this is a great way to get him used to the atmosphere of one. Often times the judge after a class will speak to you and let you know what you need to work on. Give tips. You can recieve help by your trainer from the rail through your class often times. But you still do put on the performance like normal show i.e. full show attire, well groomed braided horse, clean tack. When I did show every season I would enter in at least 2 schooling shows before I went to my larger shows so I would know what needed to improve on. Also gave me a good idea about my competition for that year. I did this as a beginner and as a well seasoned rider. They are very helpful, and much cheaper.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh ok the schooling show world suddenly makes sense


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

It is basically a show that you wear like a polo, paddock boots, and tan breeches usually. It is more relaxed and just to get some show miles on ya.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

You do not have to be a begginer to go to them they are for everyone and anyone. They tend to be lots of fun if hosted properly.


----------

